# Hop Flowers vs Pellets - how much



## drtablet (2/5/15)

I was hoping to get some direction on comparing the amount of Hop Pellets vs real (dried) flowers.

For my usual pale/golden Ale I dry hop the last 4-5 days of my secondary.
I dry hop with cascade 2g/litre (AA 4.5)

This year I have my first hop flower harvest of Cascade so I'm super keen to try and dry hop with my own flowers.
After I harvested the flowers (i'm pretty sure the right time) I dried them in the shade for two days and then vacuum sealed them and they sit in the freezer ready for me to use.

So my question is for a 16 litre batch I would normally use 32g of Cascade pellets @ AA 4.5.
What's the ball park figure (in grams) of real hop flowers dried and frozen to get me a rough comparable AA of the pellets.

Any advise would be appreciated.
I would certainly prefer too much hoppiness than not enough.
I always dry-hop in a hop bag (fine cheese cloth and a glass marble).

cheers

Craig


----------



## Yob (2/5/15)

Add %10 for flowers. Pellets are typically T90 which has %10 vegetal matter removed, 

All other things being equal of course.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/5/15)

I have always added more flowers than by weight...about 10% as Yob says sounds about right..



.....mmmm...flowers.....


----------



## MartinOC (2/5/15)

If (as you say) you're only using them for dry-hopping, then you're not extracting AA, so it's a pointless exercise to think about comparisons, really.


----------

